
Slack files for IPO - ewilliamsh
BloomberG TV just announced that Slack is filing &quot;Secretly&quot; for IPO
======
ewilliamsh
[https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20190204005225/en/](https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20190204005225/en/)

